# Man in Virginia arrested for attemted beheading while saying allah akbar



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FBI Investigating Possible ISIS-Inspired Knife Attack in Virginia - ABC News

So this islamist named wasil farooqui somehow makes it here via Turkey and Syria and attempts to behead two people in an apartment in Roanoke, VA while screaming allah akbar which means allah is great.

The reporting in this story is absolutely horrid, dripping with nothingness as the mainstream media trys to bury this story.

Is this islamist an illegal? Is he part of the evil islamists that are pursuing caliphate and being helped in their quest by our government?

Note that in the story, the writer attempts to get the readers to believe that allah akbar means God is Great when it means exactly what it means, allah is great which is the battle cry of the evil islamists when they commit their murders of infidels. Denton has touched on this before. The liberal evil complicit media is also using the tactic that these killers are mentally ill as to divert the real reason they are killing.

For the record, I believe that all islamists are mentally ill but they kill to accomplish the teachings of their Geo Political Ideology called islam.

Call your congressmen and tell them you do not want these people in our country. Or be prepared for more of this...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

More info on this situation;

Wasil Farooqui: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com

https://counterjihadreport.com/tag/wasil-farooqui/

Is ?Allah Akbar? ISIS-Inspired? Virginia Attack By Wasil Farooqui In Roanoke Investigated By FBI For Islamic State Ties


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The followers of Muhammad have become more of a nuisance than they are worth. Who wants to sit around and try to figure out good Muslim, bad Muslim, nutty Muslim? It is just easier to say thanks but no thanks to the followers of Islam being part of this great Republic.

http://shoebat.com/2016/08/23/musli...d-pistol-whip-them-so-badly-one-is-in-a-coma/


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's started here , now we need to watch our azzes , LOCK & LOAD people , we are about to get into deep crap .


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This made the Main Stream Media - as an "incident."


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

> Federal authorities have been aware of the alleged attacker, 20-year-old Wasil Farooqui of the Roanoke area, for some time, sources familiar with the case told ABC News. In the past year, sources said, he traveled to Turkey and may have tried to sneak into Syria, where ISIS is recruiting and inspiring sympathizers from around the world.


They knew about this person too.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

What we really need in the next month is an ISIS strike here killing a few hundred Americans or more right in the streets in a coordinated operation.

Let it happen in DC or Philly or NYC, the people need to wake up, just not enough blood spilled yet though.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Honestly I doubt ISIS and BLM protests will continue. My guess is they will go away for about 80 days or so. If they persisted I think they'd negatively impact the course set for us all.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm sure the media will go out of it's way to make this an isolated incident by the mentally ill and not islamic jihad.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> What we really need in the next month is an ISIS strike here killing a few hundred Americans or more right in the streets in a coordinated operation.
> 
> Let it happen in DC or Philly or NYC, the people need to wake up, just not enough blood spilled yet though.


My daughter is a graphic designer and works in DC.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stowlin said:


> Honestly I doubt ISIS and BLM protests will continue. My guess is they will go away for about 80 days or so. If they persisted I think they'd negatively impact the course set for us all.


Help me out understanding this one stowlin. You might be on to something but I'm having a hard time getting it.

Thanks


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Help me out understanding this one stowlin. You might be on to something but I'm having a hard time getting it.
> 
> Thanks


Terrorist attacks, BLM protests out of hand, demonstrate the powers that be (obama / hilda) are out of control. Hence I believe there will be much less of this just like there is a lot less protesting of Trump. Back in June/July Trump was being protested heavily and we hear nothing about that now in the MSM because it makes him look like a victim; and they can't have that. They also can't have it look like the powers that be (obama/hilda) don't have this ISIS issue or the BLM people under control.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> What we really need in the next month is an ISIS strike here killing a few hundred Americans or more right in the streets in a coordinated operation.
> 
> Let it happen in DC or Philly or NYC, the people need to wake up, just not enough blood spilled yet though.


I would never want something like that to happen, but if it did, the liberals answer would be to remove all weapons from the law abiding citizens, make no mistake, they won't rest until the population is unable to defend themselves.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I would never want something like that to happen, but if it did, the liberals answer would be to remove all weapons from the law abiding citizens, make no mistake, they won't rest until the population is unable to defend themselves.


True enough. But Socom42 is right that it will take a horrific event to make the majority realize what kind of problem Islam is. 911 was too long ago and the zombies went back to sleep or are playing Pokemon. Remember how news feeds were cut and hidden that showed Muslims world wide celebrating the destruction of the twin towers? Americans can be stupid.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Religion of peace is more like religion of pieces.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The Feds knew about the Florida shooter at the gay club too. The feds seem to have allot data on people, but due to PC or whatever reason, wont go after people like Elliot Ness.


----------

